# Main > General Discussion >  Funny rules and worldbuilding games

## Sprutnums

I recently watched the Jerry map video and I thought to my self wouldn't it be fun to have a set of random rules to play by. Do any of you do this? I mean to have a set of say cards you draw from and follow?

----------

